# The Southern California Annual Fur-B-Que!



## Summercat (Jun 19, 2007)

Saterday the 23rd, at Irvine Regional Park. 

There will be fun stuffs and ... erm, I've not really a clue as to what exactly goes on - I had to cut last year's visit short, and last year was my first time there. @.@

Anyhow, I'm bringing steaks, other people are bringing other foods... It's kinda of a potluck, feel free to bring stuff!

Anyhow, thought I'd post it out. It's a tradition, the local FBQ is


----------

